# 2013 3rd Annual MS Crayfish Boil



## Anish

Ok, finally getting this started! Again, I am sorry everyone for taking so long to get this going. 
Looking VERY forward to this years gathering (I could REALLY use a vacation!! Lol!!)!!! 
For those who may be joining us for the first time. Here are the details....

WHEN: July 12 - 14
WHERE: Reedsburg Dam Campground (west side of Houghton Lk.)
COST: Everybody takes care of their own food and camp fee. There is 
no charge to attend the crayfish boil. All we ask is that everyone 
brings a dish to pass.

This year, I was thinking it would be fun to do something a little different. I would like to do a crayfishing derby, especially for the kids. If anybody has any ideas to add to this please share them.


----------



## junkman

:woohoo1utting in my vacation request tomarrow.


----------



## Crappie 1

Anish said:


> Ok, finally getting this started! Again, I am sorry everyone for taking so long to get this going.
> Looking VERY forward to this years gathering (I could REALLY use a vacation!! Lol!!)!!!
> For those who may be joining us for the first time. Here are the details....
> 
> WHEN: July 12 - 14
> WHERE: Reedsburg Dam Campground (west side of Houghton Lk.)
> COST: Everybody takes care of their own food and camp fee. There is
> no charge to attend the crayfish boil. All we ask is that everyone
> brings a dish to pass.
> 
> This year, I was thinking it would be fun to do something a little different. I would like to do a crayfishing derby, especially for the kids. If anybody has any ideas to add to this please share them.


 Hi Lisa, I had sent you a pm earlier. Sure hope to make it this year. Just sounds like too much fun. Thanks for doing it..


----------



## Anish

:woohoo1:

Been watching my post all day and I hadnt seen any response till now. Thought I had lost everyone! :lol:
Sure hope you all can make it! Should be alot of fun!


----------



## mfs686

The weekend is logged into my Calendar. Now all we need is higher water levels. 

I'll be brining the walleye, bacon and BBQ sauce again.


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> The weekend is logged into my Calendar. Now all we need is higher water levels.
> 
> I'll be brining the walleye, bacon and BBQ sauce again.


AWESOME!!! Those are still fresh in my memory from the first year!!


----------



## junkman

I have plans to bring the smoker and some chickens:chicken::chicken: again and probly a pork butt.:woohoo1:


----------



## Anish

Thats fantastic!! I'm still trying to decide what to bring.


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> The weekend is logged into my Calendar. Now all we need is higher water levels.
> 
> I'll be brining the walleye, bacon and BBQ sauce again.


Ya, I havent been over by Reedsburg in a while. I have to go over to Houghton lk. next Tuesday, so if I have time, I'll swing by there and see what things look like. I know wer got quite a bit more snow this year than last, so who knows. Either way, lol, I know the bugs will be in there. I cant wait to get over there for my first crayfishing trip!!


----------



## Crappie 1

Anish said:


> Ya, I havent been over by Reedsburg in a while. I have to go over to Houghton lk. next Tuesday, so if I have time, I'll swing by there and see what things look like. I know wer got quite a bit more snow this year than last, so who knows. Either way, lol, I know the bugs will be in there. I cant wait to get over there for my first crayfishing trip!!


 Let us know what to bring when the time gets closer. Were planning for sure to make it..


----------



## Anish

Crappie 1 said:


> Let us know what to bring when the time gets closer. Were planning for sure to make it..


 
FANTASTIC!!! Looking so forward to finally meeting both of you. 
As for what to bring... Yourselves and whatever you feel like bringing. It all ends up coming together and if something is missing, there is a Save-a-lot right down the road.


----------



## DetroitIron

I went to the first crawfish get together, and it was a great time! Great people, great food, nice area, learned how to trap and eat these tasty little lobsters!


----------



## Anish

Hope you will be able to make it to this one. Things run ALOT smoother now than they did 3 years ago! :lol:


----------



## junkman

Hey I seen on the warm water fishing you and some others mentioned talking to the fish bio's.Why not try to get them to come to the boil?They could justify it as "research".


----------



## Anish

I'm thinkin thats a good idea. I can see it now.... Hmmm, you have trapped 579 O. rusticus and 1 O. virillus. Think theres a problem? :lol:


----------



## mfs686

579....wasn't that the number the raccoons ate last year?


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> 579....wasn't that the number the raccoons ate last year?


 
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!! :rant:

The first year


----------



## Ralph Smith

If I'm not working, will be there this year! Would love to eat some of those little buggers Is there electicity at campground, or only rustic? I'll bring some walleye chowder


----------



## mfs686

Ralph Smith said:


> If I'm not working, will be there this year! Would love to eat some of those little buggers Is there electicity at campground, or only rustic? I'll bring some walleye chowder


No Power, No Showers, No Modern Bathrooms

Couple of pumps for water. 

That's about it.


----------



## Ralph Smith

mfs686 said:


> No Power, No Showers, No Modern Bathrooms
> 
> Couple of pumps for water.
> 
> That's about it.


Thanks.....Don't mind the conditions at all,prefer rustic, but need some power source for my CPAP. Will have it taken care of. Just needed to know what to do. Thanks


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Ralph Smith said:


> If I'm not working, will be there this year! Would love to eat some of those little buggers Is there electicity at campground, or only rustic? I'll bring some walleye chowder


Count me in with Ralph and will bring venison neck bone chili.
Larry


----------



## Anish

Cool!! Lookin like were gonna have a nice sized crowd this year!!


----------



## Anish

Rat City Hooker said:


> Count me in with Ralph and will bring venison neck bone chili.
> Larry


 
Tell ya what, at the rate the weather is going, were gonna NEED that chili!!! 
Sure does sound good!!


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> Tell ya what, at the rate the weather is going, were gonna NEED that chili!!!
> Sure does sound good!!


Remember......we need the water. That dam is our only shower. :lol:


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> Remember......we need the water. That dam is our only shower. :lol:


 

:lol:

Tell ya what, I'll bet ya that "shower" would blow a person down the Muskegon right now. We have had ALOT of rain over the last week. Much more than we have had the last few springs.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Does anyone have a link to a layout of of the campground sites. I've been searching and all I keep coming up with is a map of where the campground is.


----------



## Anish

Mushroom Jack said:


> Does anyone have a link to a layout of of the campground sites. I've been searching and all I keep coming up with is a map of where the campground is.


 
Not that I have ever been able to find. Actually, finding any information on that area is pretty slim pickins. 
Is there something speciffic you were wondering about? I might be able to help you.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Anish said:


> Tell ya what, at the rate the weather is going, were gonna NEED that chili!!!
> Sure does sound good!!


If Ralph makes it his fish chowder is the best I have ever tasted. We dont let him in an outing with out it.:lol::lol::lol:
Larry


----------



## Ralph Smith

Rat City Hooker said:


> If Ralph makes it his fish chowder is the best I have ever tasted. We dont let him in an outing with out it.:lol::lol::lol:
> Larry


Maybe even a batch of walleye wings!


----------



## Anish

Tell ya what chili and chowder is sounding pretty good right now. I'm almost thinkin about making some fry bread! :lol:


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Anish said:


> Not that I have ever been able to find. Actually, finding any information on that area is pretty slim pickins.
> Is there something speciffic you were wondering about? I might be able to help you.



Thanks Anish , I couldn't find anything either. I was just wanting to get an idea of how the campground was set up. I couldn't make last years cookout but I hope to this year, and hope to have Morels for a side dish too! Providing the season is better then last years.


----------



## Anish

Mushroom Jack said:


> Thanks Anish , I couldn't find anything either. I was just wanting to get an idea of how the campground was set up. I couldn't make last years cookout but I hope to this year, and hope to have Morels for a side dish too! Providing the season is better then last years.


Pretty standard rustic campground. Theres the main drag that goes through the campground and then small circle/courts where the camp sites are. Was there a speciffic kind of site you were looking for?


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Anish said:


> Pretty standard rustic campground. Theres the main drag that goes through the campground and then small circle/courts where the camp sites are. Was there a speciffic kind of site you were looking for?



I'd like on or as close to the water as I can get. I 'm not that far away from there and I'll probably go a day or 2 before it starts. I only have 2 traps but I will have a couple more by then. I'm really looking forward to it !


----------



## mfs686

Mushroom Jack said:


> I'd like on or as close to the water as I can get. I 'm not that far away from there and I'll probably go a day or 2 before it starts. I only have 2 traps but I will have a couple more by then. I'm really looking forward to it !


If all else fails you can always run to Walmart and get the minnow trap and modify it. That is providing somone else doesn't go AND BUY THEM ALL LIKE THE FIRST YEAR !!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Anish

Over 50% of the sites are on the water. We (my family) usually get there a couple days early too. That way I can make sure that there are enough crayfish for the boil. Do you have a boat or just like to be in the water?


----------



## Anish

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/details.aspx?id=573&type=SFCG

All along the shoreline here are campsites. They are set back from the waters edge a little bit, but they are there.


----------



## Anish

Geez! I think I have used every search engine there is and I can not find any pics. of the campground. Guess I'm going to have to take some. As soon as things warm up a little and I can get over there, I'll get some pics and post them. I am really bad at taking pictures. I'm too busy fishing! :lol:


----------



## junkman

Hey so what is the derby going to be?Most in one trap or biggest one?You have me very interested.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Anish. if you were talking to me , I have a boat but I'm pulling a pop-up so the boat will stay home. I'll have to map quest it to see how far I am. I'm from Lewiston. I use the minnow traps from walmart, just cut the ring out of each end and inlarge the hole. Seems to work fine. I see Rich was saying you have to Tag minnow traps so I better do that before then. Is that part of the river any good for fishing ? If so I'll bring rods and waders.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Anish said:


> Geez! I think I have used every search engine there is and I can not find any pics. of the campground. Guess I'm going to have to take some. As soon as things warm up a little and I can get over there, I'll get some pics and post them. I am really bad at taking pictures. I'm too busy fishing! :lol:


http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=573&type=SFCG 

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&so...8&spn=0.028506,0.056562&z=14&output=embed&t=p

Someone might be able to find a lake countour map off a gps and post it. That would be great.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Thanks C1...Looks like the backwaters are fair game I'll bring a spare electric..:lol:


----------



## HemlockNailer

Northwoods in Pinnconning has wire minnow traps on sale for $3.99 ea. They are a little bit short but can be modified pretty easily for crayfish. Can't buy the wire for that price.


----------



## Anish

HemlockNailer said:


> Northwoods in Pinnconning has wire minnow traps on sale for $3.99 ea. They are a little bit short but can be modified pretty easily for crayfish. Can't buy the wire for that price.


 
Oh REALLY?? Usually they are priced better than everyone else, but that is REALLY good!!!:yikes:


----------



## Anish

WOO HOO!! Crayfish Trapping Now has it's own thread!!!


----------



## sfw1960

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=171

It does to!!!:evilsmile


----------



## HOSS48604

junkman said:


> How about the fewest in a pound?



How bout who can fit the most in their BOILING POT! :coolgleam


----------



## Anish

HOSS48604 said:


> How bout who can fit the most in their BOILING POT! :coolgleam


:lol::lol::lol:

Hey, we could do who can burn the most grass with their cooker. :lol::lol:


----------



## mfs686

HOSS48604 said:


> How bout who can fit the most in their BOILING POT! :coolgleam


With your pot that would take a lot of Crayfish. :lol:


----------



## junkman

Hoss I've seen your pot.No contest buddy.:lol:


----------



## mfs686

Well I'm doing my part for the bacon wrapped walleye. Put 5 more in the freezer today.


----------



## jig head

I have been following this thread. im marking it on my calender. we have a place in houghton lake so we will come over for the day.


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> well i'm doing my part for the bacon wrapped walleye. Put 5 more in the freezer today.


 
yes!!! :d:d


----------



## Anish

jig head said:


> I have been following this thread. im marking it on my calender. we have a place in houghton lake so we will come over for the day.


Sounds good! Hope to see you there!


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> yes!!! :d:d


4 more last night.


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> 4 more last night.


 
:lol: Well done!!!


----------



## mfs686

Anish said:


> :lol: Well done!!!


At this rate I just may have to bring some up with me for people to take home with them.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

mfs686 said:


> At this rate I just may have to bring some up with me for people to take home with them.


:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1: Throw them extra eyes my way. With the high water levels the opener on the Saginaw River might be a bust for me.
Larry


----------



## junkman

Rat City Hooker said:


> :woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1: Throw them extra eyes my way. With the high water levels the opener on the Saginaw River might be a bust for me.
> Larry


 Dude are you coming or what.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

junkman said:


> Dude are you coming or what.


Yup.
Larry


----------



## junkman

Rat City Hooker said:


> Yup.
> Larry


 Cool.Carl.Plan on seeing you there.


----------



## junkman

Where in the heck is Maple Rapids?


----------



## junkman

junkman said:


> Where in the heck is Maple Rapids?


 Don't make me look it up.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> At this rate I just may have to bring some up with me for people to take home with them.


 
Oooooooh!!! This year I'm writin down your recipe!!


----------



## Anish

I'm thinkin this year is oing to be a blast!!


----------



## junkman

Anish said:


> I'm thinkin this year is oing to be a blast!!


 Naked coed voley ball again.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## junkman

Please excuse me I needed a few adult pops tonight.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

junkman said:


> Where in the heck is Maple Rapids?


30 miles straight north of Lansing. Middle of no where.
Larry


----------



## junkman

Rat City Hooker said:


> 30 miles straight north of Lansing. Middle of no where.
> Larry


 Right about there.


----------



## junkman

junkman said:


> Please excuse me I needed a few adult pops tonight.


 Disclaimer.I am not responsible for anthing I say or do till I sober up.:lol:


----------



## Anish

junkman said:


> Please excuse me I needed a few adult pops tonight.


 

I REALLY miss beer!


----------



## junkman

Anish said:


> I REALLY miss beer!


 OK so are we going to drink rum or voka at the boil???


----------



## Anish

junkman said:


> OK so are we going to drink rum or voka at the boil???


 
You all can have at it and enjoy. Alcohol and my RA medication doesnt exactly mix well . Havent had so much as a beer in over 12 years!! 

Oh well, beats not being able to move I guess!! :lol:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Anish said:


> You all can have at it and enjoy. Alcohol and my RA medication doesnt exactly mix well . Havent had so much as a beer in over 12 years!!
> 
> Oh well, beats not being able to move I guess!! :lol:


:sad::sad::sad:
Larry


----------



## Richard Cranium

I finally figured out that I have that week end off and have discussed it with the wife and she seems up to joining the meet and greet. Are there going to be any generators available for crock pots. That will determine what we will bring. I'm not sure about the whole week end but will be more than ready for one day at least. If one had to pick one day more than another, which day would be best?
Larry...when asked where Maple Rapids is, you should have replied about 22 miles east / southeast of Butternut!


----------



## Anish

Richard Cranium said:


> I finally figured out that I have that week end off and have discussed it with the wife and she seems up to joining the meet and greet. Are there going to be any generators available for crock pots. That will determine what we will bring. I'm not sure about the whole week end but will be more than ready for one day at least. If one had to pick one day more than another, which day would be best?
> Larry...when asked where Maple Rapids is, you should have replied about 22 miles east / southeast of Butternut!


 
FANTASTIC!! I'm looking forward to meeting you both! As of right now, I dont know of anyone who will have a generator. That doesnt mean that things wont change, :lol:. Definitely Saturday. Thats when we have the boil.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Richard Cranium said:


> I finally figured out that I have that week end off and have discussed it with the wife and she seems up to joining the meet and greet. Are there going to be any generators available for crock pots. That will determine what we will bring. I'm not sure about the whole week end but will be more than ready for one day at least. If one had to pick one day more than another, which day would be best?
> Larry...when asked where Maple Rapids is, you should have replied about 22 miles east / southeast of Butternut!


Looking forward to meeting someone in my backyard.As for generators I have two but will be hauling my boat.If you have a hitch and a trailer we could make it happen.
Larry


----------



## Richard Cranium

Here I am getting all geeked about the meet and greet and sinking my jaws into some mud bugs and then my wife has to potentially burst my bubble and remind me that our daughter is going to be CLOSE to giving us our first grandbaby that weekend  . Actually she isn't due until the following weekend, but I know how my luck rolls :sad: . I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping we can make it for at least the day, hell even a few hours :corkysm55.

BTW...Larry, I'm hoping our paths will still cross sometime. Not too many MS members in our neck of the woods!


----------



## HOSS48604

Just a little teaser for those that weren't there last year.


----------



## sfw1960

HOSS48604 said:


> Just a little teaser for those that weren't there last year.
> 
> View attachment 37351


Chicken of the SEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :tdo12: :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55


----------



## mfs686

Here are a few more from last year.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Anish, I like your new Avatar ! Also, just a quick question, does anyone know of another invasive species called Japanese Knottweed, and if there are any patches around the Lewiston, West Branch areas ? I'm hearing high raves about it as a fantastic edible if you like Rhubarb or Asparagus .


----------



## Anish

Mushroom Jack said:


> Anish, I like your new Avatar ! Also, just a quick question, does anyone know of another invasive species called Japanese Knottweed, and if there are any patches around the Lewiston, West Branch areas ? I'm hearing high raves about it as a fantastic edible if you like Rhubarb or Asparagus .


 
Thank you! 

I am familiar with Japanese Knotweed! Super nasty stuff (as far as being invasive)! I don't know of any north of Fenton. Now, I have no doubt that there are stands of it north of there, but I don't personally know of any. My grandmother used to gather/cook it and yes, it is very edible and very good. I grew up in Fenton and there are massive stands of it everywhere. 

Have you tried cattail shoots? Those are just about the right size right now and they sure aren't hard to find.


----------



## junkman

Mushroom Jack said:


> Anish, I like your new Avatar ! Also, just a quick question, does anyone know of another invasive species called Japanese Knottweed, and if there are any patches around the Lewiston, West Branch areas ? I'm hearing high raves about it as a fantastic edible if you like Rhubarb or Asparagus .


 Yes it is bad news.I have been trying for years to kill this stuff.About all I can do is keep it under control.Almost ten years of fighting it.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Anish said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am familiar with Japanese Knotweed! Super nasty stuff (as far as being invasive)! I don't know of any north of Fenton. Now, I have no doubt that there are stands of it north of there, but I don't personally know of any. My grandmother used to gather/cook it and yes, it is very edible and very good. I grew up in Fenton and there are massive stands of it everywhere.
> 
> Have you tried cattail shoots? Those are just about the right size right now and they sure aren't hard to find.[
> 
> 
> Ya I have tried Cattail and it's pretty good . I fry milkweed flowers sometimes and also bake the hard pods twice in clean water and layer in a glass dish with garlic, stewed tomatoes, onion or wild ramps and top with cheese and bake till the cheese melts and turns golden brown. Right now I've got all the fixings to make wild Ramp Pesto. I'm thing of adding some crawfish tails to the milkweed pod dish. I think that really sounds good.


----------



## Anish

Ya I have tried Cattail and it's pretty good . I fry milkweed flowers sometimes and also bake the hard pods twice in clean water and layer in a glass dish with garlic, stewed tomatoes, onion or wild ramps and top with cheese and bake till the cheese melts and turns golden brown. Right now I've got all the fixings to make wild Ramp Pesto. I'm thing of adding some crawfish tails to the milkweed pod dish. I think that really sounds good.[/QUOTE]

Yummmmmm!! Sounds like you like the same things I do . How about cattail pollen pancakes? Fried squash blossoms, fiddle heads? Serviceberry jam? 
I also like to take the milkweed pods when they are really small, pop the immature seed bundle out and snack on them raw. 
Now that I got the crayfish forum through (with MUCH help from others), I would like to start working on a foraging forum. How cool would that be?? 
Hey, you should come to the boil and bring one of your wild dishes.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Fiddlehead ferns I have been on the hunt for , for a few years. I've found everyone but the right one. I just made some Ramp Pesto yesterday and will be making more of that soon, very soon. Probably after the Morel Festival Tomorrow . Been finding some Morels but just a few. I have had too many things going on to get out but that's stopping after the Festival. Haven't tried the cattail pollen either and I should cause they grow right in my yard. As far as serviceberries , I don't know them yet. I did make a good size batch of rhubarb jam last night. I will be at the Crawfish Party rain or shine. I'll try to come up with some kind of dish to pass.


----------



## Anish

Mushroom Jack said:


> Fiddlehead ferns I have been on the hunt for , for a few years. I've found everyone but the right one. I just made some Ramp Pesto yesterday and will be making more of that soon, very soon. Probably after the Morel Festival Tomorrow . Been finding some Morels but just a few. I have had too many things going on to get out but that's stopping after the Festival. Haven't tried the cattail pollen either and I should cause they grow right in my yard. As far as serviceberries , I don't know them yet. I did make a good size batch of rhubarb jam last night. I will be at the Crawfish Party rain or shine. I'll try to come up with some kind of dish to pass.


 
Serviceberries are those trees that are in bloom right now. They have white flowers and they look like lace in the woods.


----------



## slowpoke69

Hope I can make it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Anish, Are these the bushes you were talking about ( serviceberries )


----------



## Anish

Mushroom Jack said:


> Anish, Are these the bushes you were talking about ( serviceberries )


No, and I know that I know what those are and I'll be darned if I can remember. :irked:


These are serviceberry


----------



## mfs686

So Lisa, have you been over there to check and see if the resident Rusty population has dwindled any?


----------



## Anish

mfs686 said:


> So Lisa, have you been over there to check and see if the resident Rusty population has dwindled any?


Just got back from a two day camping/trapping trip. Check the crayfish trapping forum under "Report from Reedsburg". Should be a good year for a gathering/trapping. 

We've got less than a month now. Lookin forward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## junkman

See you next month.


----------



## junkman

Not much longer now.:woohoo1::coco:


----------



## Anish

junkman said:


> Not much longer now.:woohoo1::coco:


:woohoo1:


----------

